# حديد تسليح للبيع



## شركة (30 سبتمبر 2013)

للبيع كمية ( 50.000) طن حديد تسليح بسعر منافس والتسليم فوري
للجادين فقط التواصل عبر الإيميل [email protected]​


----------

